
Automatic programming makes swarm robots safer and more reliable - exolymph
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/02/160225101238.htm
======
exolymph
Most interesting part, IMO: "This program uses a form of linguistics,
comparable to using the alphabet in the English language. The robots use their
own alphabet to construct words, with the 'letters' of these words relating to
what the robots perceive and to the actions they choose to perform. The
supervisory control theory helps the robots to choose only those actions that
eventually result in valid 'words'. Hence, the behaviour of the robots is
guaranteed to meet the specification."

